# Can my dog "stack"?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know if Molly or Tanner can "stack".Neither are from breeders, or have a pedigree.I read the thread on stacking, but I don't know if either of my GSDs can "stack" with their confirmation.I wish I could find out my GSDs pedigree and see if they have any famous sires or dams.Well anyways, if anyone can see if my dogs can "stack" or not.Can all German Shepherds stack?Well if you don't know or what not, feel free to critique my dogs.I know they aren't show dogs or anything, but I just want to know your thoughts.

Molly:



























Molly's Headshots:



























Sort of good side shots of Tanner:


















Tanner's Headshots:






















































Hopefully these help somewhat.If not, I will be taking more pictures this weekend hopefully "stacking" pictures.If there is any way I can find out about my dogs pedigree that would help too.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Also I wanted to know if my previous dogs, Max & Simba had German Shepherd in them.On their records it said Shetland Sheepdogs.They always seemed to have a GSD look to them in some way.Max is the darker one, and Simba is the reddish lighter one:


































































































































If you think they may have something else in them feel free to put that too.


----------



## AnnetteH (Nov 5, 2009)

I think Molly and Tanner are both Gorgeous! I love their looks


----------

